
GitLab.com is down because of Azure hardware failure - nanch
https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/886152129014108161
======
nanch
Back up now:
[https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus](https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus)

Down for about 7 hours. Couldn't pick a better time to go down than Friday
night at 11:48PM EST.

Thanks for the updates GitLab Team!

